# [DUDA] Metodo de Recuperacion de NAND flashs



## nitehack (Nov 3, 2013)

Hola
He visto muchas veces que a la hora de recuperar un mp3, un movil, una tablet,etc que han sido mal flasheados los recuperan cortocircuitando 2 o más pines de la NAND donde se aloja el firmware, conectandolo al PC y "mágicamente" el PC lo reconoce la NAND y flahsean la correspondiente imagen. Observando diferentes aparatos  aveces cortocircuitan puertos de I/O y aveces pines de "RB" (Read/Busy) "RE" (Read Enable) y "CE" (Chip Enable), pero no se que es lo que ocurre en la NAND para que la reconozaca el PC. He estado mirando por los datasheet pero no he encontrado nada al respecto.
Me gustaría saber como funciona esto y que es lo que pasa en la NAND realmente cuando se hace esto.

Un Saludo y gracias


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 4, 2013)

Hamm no creo, una memoria NAND no deja de ser una simple memoria, mas bien creo que lo que hacen en puentear ciertos pines pero del microcontrolador para que este inicie en modo bootloader, lo que le permite reprogramar ciertas partes o realizar acciones que normalmente no estan disponibles para el usuario.

Esos pines que dices sirven para indicar a la memoria que operaciones vas a realizar, algunas traen algun metodo para borrar todo el contenido, pero no creo que con borrar todo el contenido puedas hacer que funcione de nuevo, la verdad solo estoy especulando jejej


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 4, 2013)

Ni yo creo que tenga que ver con la memoria, será sobre el controlador por que una memoria es solo eso, ellas no vienen con USB ni firmware.


----------



## nitehack (Nov 4, 2013)

Acabo de encontrar esto en una página "_On most NAND chips by shorting pins RB and R/E together or in some cases RE and CE, it makes the processor boot up and think there is no NAND memory and puts it into MASK ROM MODE. It also "may" erase NAND._"
Lo que entiendo es  que  al cortocircuitar  los pines por ejemplo RB y R/E hace que el procesador no detecte la NAND y entre en modo "mask rom", y desde ahi se puede limpiar la nand.
Asi que cuando se cortocircuitan pines en la nand el objetivo es que el procesador o micro del aparato no la detecte y entre en un modo que este preparado para que se pueda recuperar desde el PC.

Esto mismo se podria hacer directamente si se tubiera un programador de memorias nand flash  supongo no?  ¿O hay algun caso en el que una nand no pueda ser leida/ escrita con un programador debido a x razon?

Un saludo


----------



## chclau (Nov 5, 2013)

La memorias Flash SI tienen una logica interna con algo que se podria denominar "procesador" o mas precisamente una maquina de estados. Las memorias Flash no se acceden facilmente como otras, sobre todo para escribirles datos, hay que hacer que ingresen en el modo comando.

Como puede ser que la maquina de estados se bloquee, muchas memorias flash tienen reset (algo que no existe en ningun otro tipo de memoria). El reset puede ser un pin dedicado o una combinacion de estados en varios pines del dispositivo.


----------



## Linesguapo2 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hola compañeros a ver si podéis ayudarme. Estoy intentando encontrar un programador para Nand de esos basados en I2C lo de los pendrive y las tarjetas SD, y que tenga un soc para LGA 52 pero hay muy poca y muy caras, a ver si me podía hacer alguna casera, y hacer algún invento para simula Soc comercial, el que he visto hasta el momento.

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/64-B...c10&tpp=1&detailNewVersion=&categoryId=142001

La idea es clonar el contenido de una memoria de 16Gb por ejemplo en una 64gb de esa manera cualquier dispositivo que tengamos de los llamados inteligentes  se puede ampliar, claro dominando la técnica del resoldado bga por aire caliente pero esto es un foro de electrónica [emoji846] así que eso es lo más fácil. 

Hasta ahora estoy en pruebas quitando la Nand del dispositivo y soldandola en un pendrive con Soc LGA 52, luego podría intentar dumpearla bit a bit y pasarla a una de mayor tamaño, pero si no funcionase que más ideas se os ocurren.

Por cierto os paso unos datasheet de las Nand en concreto:
http://www.hynix.com/product/filedata/fileDownload.do?seq=4136 

Gracias a todos por adelantado


----------

